# Thermometer



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

Does anyone have a favorite brand/type thermometer?? I love the digital probe thermometers, but for whatever reason, they don't last more than a month or 2.
(these are the ones sold @ Wal-mart) So, I need a new one, but wanted to get something nicer. Just wondering what others have had luck with? :help


----------



## Goater (Nov 6, 2007)

Taylor make a pretty good probe themometer. It's about $24 and I bought mine at Sears. I believe that Linen N Things carried them also.


----------

